# Diesel cheaper than regular unleaded.....



## ZQQM (Aug 31, 2010)

Just noticed the pricing at a few gas stations this morning. At least in the SW suburbs of Chicago, diesel is about 2-3 cents cheaper than regular unleaded. When I got the d around September, diesel was always the same price as Premium Unleaded.

I guess as a barrel of oil approaches the $100 mark, were going to see high gas prices again. I will really start to appreciate the great mileage of the d if we start to see the $4-4.50 a gallon pricing again. With the jump to $4 a few years ago, what did diesel pricing do ( i wasn't paying attention at the time ). I know that diesel fuel production is limited in the US, but did it increase as high as gas did ??


----------



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Diesel is $0.16 higher than premium in my area!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

In the past six months diesel has ranged from parity to 23 cents below premium gas.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Interesting. In Canada, diesel is normally the same or a bit less than regular gas. Although, still higher than US prices because of higher taxes (current Toronto prices are at about $4.15-$4.30/gallon).


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Diesel tends to have slower fluctuations than petrol around here. In central VA and NC right now, it's either on par with mid-grade or a couple cents more per US gallon. Way cheaper than premium petrol.

Driving a car that runs on premium petrol entails a much higher pump price in Virginia; it costs 30-40 cents more (10 cents more per litre) than regular gasoline. Communism I say.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Diesel is *0.25***8364;/liter* cheaper than 95E here. Always.

But then we get to pay 620***8364; per year in diesel taxes. The State just sent me the bill. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Diesel is *0.25€/liter* cheaper than 95E here. Always.
> 
> But then we get to pay 620€ per year in diesel taxes. The State just sent me the bill. Merry Christmas.


Someone must pay for the snow removal, public transit, road maintenance, and other benefits that Finland has which are otherwise missing in say, Virginia. Plus, refineries have their differences in diesel v. petrol output.

Taxing fuel is the most effective and fastest way to get people to reduce consumption and drive smaller cars- as an Economics major and car enthusiast, I know that's true. But suggesting any fuel tax increase in the US is political suicide. One thing is for sure: I'd see a lot fewer mid- and full-size SUVs and trucks if fuel was $1,50/litre.

That's $5,68/US gallon for non-metric folks.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

AzNMpower32 said:


> *Someone* must pay for the snow removal, public transit, road maintenance, and other benefits that Finland has which are otherwise missing in say, Virginia. Plus, refineries have their differences in diesel v. petrol output.


I just don't want it to be *me*. 

And my guess is that the money is used to pay for all of the salary and benefit increases that the corrupt MPs give themselves all of the time. Communists I say...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Patrick said:


> I just don't want it to be *me*.
> 
> And my guess is that the money is used to pay for all of the salary and benefit increases that the corrupt MPs give themselves all of the time. Communists I say...


Finland has one of the best, if not the best schooling system in the world. The US spends more per child but doesn't achieve the same success. A public good is exactly that: everyone gets to enjoy the benefits and there has to be a way to recoup the cost. You should see the ridiculous debt the US racks up because it has so many tax loopholes, like deducting trucks over 6000 lbs GVWR.

Completely off-topic, I wonder how much money the gov't (Alko) gets off its stores. VA sells liquor similarly thru gov't monopoly and the prices are through the roof.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

That is why we have the Indian Reservations, Smoke Shops!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

I wish that diesel were cheaper than regular unleaded in my neck of the woods. I feel lucky when diesel is *only* a few cents/gallon higher than premium unleaded.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> That is why we have the Indian Reservations, Smoke Shops!


I have been wondering why the local Indian reservations haven't started selling tax-free gas and diesel. At a minimum, they would be getting business from the patrons who go to gamble and are returning home.... Business opportunity that is not being pursued?


----------



## porkchop1221 (Nov 16, 2010)

In NJ on route 17, the range went from 3.49 at the Exxon to 3.05 at a Getty. The Getty was Ultra Low Sulfur. Near to our home, it averages in the 3.15 range.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

$0.12 cheaper in West Michigan - finally.

EDIT: cheaper than premium, not unlead. Used to paying for premium...


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here in Cincinnati, diesel has been about 30 cents above the price of regular for the last several months. Today it's only a dime above regular.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

anE934fun said:


> I have been wondering why the local Indian reservations haven't started selling tax-free gas and diesel. At a minimum, they would be getting business from the patrons who go to gamble and are returning home.... Business opportunity that is not being pursued?


We have two Native American gas stations on I-25 between Santa Fe and Albuquerque. Apparently the tribes are just as subject to greed as the rest of us because the price structure is only a few cents cheaper than the higher price brand-name stations in our area. Oh well :-/


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Diesel in S.Florida has been as high as premium. I paid $3.35/gallon yesterday.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, Joe's still alive and well.

Looks like one of our local brotheren is selling his "D" for a M3.:dunno: Whatever!

I haven't bought fuel since before xmas, around $3.299, but today noted both Super and Diesel were coming in at near $3.399. Wow! :yikes:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

price is going up and my mileage is going down  fit from both sides
Filled up today @ 3.399


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems like right now the prices of fuel are hiking up and diesel just has not fully caught up with gas. At least that is what it seems like when I am looking at the prices during my commute.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

In my corner of SoCal, diesel (both name and "off" brands) is hovering around the price of 
premium gasoline. Interestingly enough, I used the "fuel price search" feature of my 
BMW Assist and it sent me to a Shell that supposedly had D for $3.35. Not only was the 
actual price $3.45, it wasn't even a Shell station! The business had been sold and rebadged 
the previous week, (I guess) and the car's search was using old data--

My car seems to be running really well in this cold weather we're having; mileage still in the 
30+ (mpg) range. When the big turbo kicks in - I can really feel the car launch off! Even with
these new high diesel prices, the car is still a blast to drive! Plus I've got "clean oil" in there to boot--


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------

